# Attic door latch ideas



## Tall1

Any good ideas for adding latches to an attic door? I have your average pull down attic door with the folding stairs attached. When the attic door is in the closed position, it doesn't fit tight to the door opening, leaving a gap of about 3/4". I would think this would be a substantial energy loss.


----------



## gedavis2

First I'll have to ask if it's located in the house or the garage? If it's in the garage it will have almost no effect on your energy usage as it just gives you more draft through your attic.(helps with cooling) Now if it's in your house then yes you loose cool air into the attic and that is waste of energy. My question is was it installed properly, are the springs weak, and will you need a step stool to latch it? I think I would consider using some trim and box it in and then weather strip it. My ladder recesses into the frame so I have no gaps. Hope this helps!!

GED


----------



## toyotapilot

An idea that we use at my mom's house is to cut some styrofoam sheet insulation to sit over the opening above the hatch, you just have to slide it out of the way to get into the attic. I don't remember the numbers but I checked the door before and after with an laser thermometer and the heat on the door was reduced a lot.


----------



## cuzn dave

You might just try tightening up the spring.
Drill new holes, add screw eyes, shorter spring, etc.
You can use a broom handle w/ a hook in the end of it to pull the thing down. Unless you just like the little rope dangling!


----------



## Red3Fish

*If in the garage....*

the simple easy solution is a 1 X 2 by about 6" long nailed to the opening side frame. Twist to left 90 deg to open, twist right 90 deg to seal shut! They have used that latch for prolly 200 yrs in the country! LOL A kind of snug fit will work great!

Later
R3F


----------



## tomball terror

Here is a link to what i used on mine.... I picked the latch up at Home Depot....I got a white one and looks fine and works like a champ.

http://www.wrhardware.com/window-hardware/hung-window-locks/-18-19-hung-window-lock.html


----------

